# Mra and mrv brain-same cpt code x 2?



## claudiak

Hello Radiology Coders!  I hope someone can help me with this problem. Our radiologist just started doing mri brain, mra brain and also mrv brain same date of service for  persistent headaches.  Do I understand correctly that cpt 70544 (mra brainw/o) would be used for both the mra and  the mrv brain. The mri brain with and wo contrast 70553 was done first on same date of service.  I have separate reports for all three tests.  Can we bill cpt 70544 twice with a 59 modifier on the mrv or is that unbundling? Has anybody had any experience with billing the mrv brain along with mra brain and can direct me to the correct way to bill this?  Is there documentation out there than supports how to bill this?


Any and all help would be appreciated!
Thanks
Claudia K, CPC
Networker


----------



## Radcoder1313

I would only bill the 70553 and 70544 x1 because the 70544 technically includes all vessels of the brain.  I think it would be unbundling to attempt to charge it twice.


----------



## claudiak

*Mra brain and mrv brain*

thanks so much for your response.  I was feeling it would be unbundling to bill mra and mrv brain as 2 separate tests also, but I wanted another opinion.

Thanks
Claudia K, CPC
Networker


----------

